# Fat burners



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Is there such a thing? Anything you can take that gets rid of fat, or are they all just BS?

Cardio the only real way?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> Is there such a thing? Anything you can take that gets rid of fat, or are they all just BS?
> 
> Cardio the only real way?


 Clen & DNP. ECA stack as well.

But anything sold on the shelves of supermarkets etc sold as "fat burners" will be caffeine plus other exotic sounding things that have little impact.

There is a pill available, I think it's alli, that stops the body absorbing fat by making you s**t it out, but if you have a high fat diet, it won't work and gives you manic shits. Check out "trust me I'm a doctor" on BBC iPlayer, I'm sure one of the recent episodes tried it. Took two tabs and smashed a high fat curry. The guy was leaking oily s**t from his ass with 24hrs lol


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

I haven't got first hand experience, but see my pal loose while taking em.

They are not good, at all. Gave him major blood pressure issues. Dizziness.

I was contemplating taking em. After seeing him I'll hit the cardio!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Clen & DNP. ECA stack as well.
> 
> But anything sold on the shelves of supermarkets etc sold as "fat burners" will be caffeine plus other exotic sounding things that have little impact.
> 
> There is a pill available, I think it's alli, that stops the body absorbing fat by making you s**t it out, but if you have a high fat diet, it won't work and gives you manic shits. Check out "trust me I'm a doctor" on BBC iPlayer, I'm sure one of the recent episodes tried it. Took two tabs and smashed a high fat curry. The guy was leaking oily s**t from his ass with 24hrs lol


 Cheers, yea I was looking more at stuff not available OTC, I`ll have a google of Clen, DNP, ECA

lol, don't fancy wearing a nappy


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Cheers, yea I was looking more at stuff not available OTC, I`ll have a google of Clen, DNP, ECA


 would only use ECA , good feeling and more strengh/energy. Clen --> jittery etc , DNP never tried it and i'm too scared to try it .


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Eca and clen

Fat melts in a calorie deficit


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice one, thanks, I`ll do some reading up (Out of likes for the day, why is there a limit? lol)


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

DNP has been killing people


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Little Keezy said:


> DNP has been killing people


Idiots only


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Idiots only


 Probably, but still.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

lol, just read up that DNP was used to make explosives during the war


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> lol, just read up that DNP was used to make explosives during the war


 It can and will cook the body from inside out.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Mildo said:


> I can and will cook the body from inside out.


 yea, just read about someone who cooked themselves to over 43c... lol

Might give that stuff a miss


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

ECA stack and Ultraburn from hacks.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

What do you guys think of HellFire Fat Burner? or Stimerex? or Phenadrine?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive tried all the fat burners, clen, eca, t3, dnp you name it, best fat burner was when I got my lazy fat bastard arse in a calorie deficit consistently. Not even cardio, just a calorie deficit and carbs after training.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Thunderstruck said:


> Ive tried all the fat burners, clen, eca, t3, dnp you name it, best fat burner was when I got my lazy fat bastard arse in a calorie deficit consistently. Not even cardio, just a calorie deficit and carbs after training.


 Won't that hinder muscle growth tho?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

No more than using fat burners will which are just there to put you in a calorie deficit. Same thing but eating in a deficit is a damn sight cheaper and healthier.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Little Keezy said:


> DNP has been killing people


 Guns don't kill people.


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Guns don't kill people.


 You willing to test that theory?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Little Keezy said:


> You willing to test that theory?


 Yes...

Guns don't kill people. People using guns dangerously kill people.

DNP doesn't kill people. People using DNP dangerously kill people (usually themselves).


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Yes...
> 
> Guns don't kill people. People using guns dangerously kill people.
> 
> DNP doesn't kill people. People using DNP dangerously kill people (usually themselves).


 Well said!


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> Yes...
> 
> Guns don't kill people. People using guns dangerously kill people.
> 
> DNP doesn't kill people. People using DNP dangerously kill people (usually themselves).


 Guns make it easier to kill people

Dnp makes some believe that it's the ultimate answer / hidden secret etc


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DNP is a poison that kills you by burning you up.. it is possible to survive low doses but seriously, why bother.

Clen is a fat burner, caffeine is also effective as a stimulant, and T3 is also good as it raises metabolism.

Technically speaking, testosterone and growth hormone also act as fat burners.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

All evolution. Simply herd thinning. Whether it's guns or fat burners. The weak and stupid are supposed to fall by the wayside to make room for the rest of us.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> *DNP is a poison that kills you by burning you up.. it is possible to survive low doses but seriously, why bother.*
> 
> Not really, it causes uncoupling of oxidative phosphorylation. Basically, H+ ions leak through the cell making it very difficult to build a H+ gradient and generate ATP efficiently.
> 
> So many scaremongerers on here who have no clue what DNP actually is. It's perfectly safe if used responsibly and in low doses. Hundreds of thousands of people were treated with this drug in the early 1900s. "Poison" is such a harsh term, it's just an oxidative phosphorylation uncoupler.





Tomahawk said:


> *Technically speaking, testosterone and growth hormone also act as fat burners.*
> 
> No, if you're in a large deficit they will not act as fat burners. The increase in metabolism from Test is due to the increase muscle hypertrophy. When you're in a deficit, you're not causing hypertrophy - no fat burning effects. Obviously it'll reduce muscle atrophy though.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

OK, I I stand corrected regarded DNP.

However, I think that anything which helps to increase or retain muscle that would otherwise have been lost in a calorie deficit is indirectly a fat-burner, because it's basically redirecting the metabolism from muscle towards fat.

Also, here's what wikipedia says about Lipolysis:

Lipolysis /lᵻˈpɒlᵻsɪs/ is the breakdown of lipids and involves hydrolysis of triglycerides into glycerol and free fatty acids. The following hormones induce lipolysis: epinephrine, norepinephrine, ghrelin, growth hormone,testosterone, and cortisol


----------

